# Blue-Red cf histrios..



## UtricSeb (May 11, 2006)

Hi, this are my friend's new Dendrobates cf histrionicus. I really like their colors, and wanted to share with others here.

We are still not sure if they are histrionicus, what do you think?

Hope you like them.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow! Now there's something you don't see everyday!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like a D photoshopius to me.




Or somebody spilled some paint on a mint terribilis. :wink:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

They are real frogs.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

damn europeans :wink:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

The ones pictured at the link below aren't exactly the same, but seem to a a related morph/population. I could be wrong, but I just thought of these when I saw these new pics.

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/artic ... &submenu=0


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmm....they look way different than the D histroinicus i've seen.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

NCSUdart said:


> damn europeans :wink:


I suppose Medellin, Colombia is now located in the EU?


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ at the time of my post he did not have his location data entered


----------



## UtricSeb (May 11, 2006)

That's right.. I am new here, and just updated my profile after posting this topic  

Of course this frog is real, no Photoshopius, haha.. I also was amazed when I saw the pictures. Its incredible the variability of this group here in Colombia.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

how about getting an exporter license and sending some of those up north


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

From Colombia, probably not. I think that will take a presidential decree. 

WOW!!! :shock: What an incredible frog!!! All of the Histros I've see have had some wild patterns, but that one takes the cake.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought of the exact same page Jon Beetle posted when I saw these! Incredible frogs! :shock: I'd say compare calls of more common D. hisrionicus with the call of these frogs... assuming your friend has some males.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

UtricSeb said:


>


Hi, wow really nice! Never seen anything like that. Son salvages? Wild caught?
Where can they be found in Colombia, I don't want to go collecting, I just want to think about whether or not I was close to them all the times I visited Cali.

-Cesar


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi,
yes, they are histos, and they come from south Colombia, many miles south from the known terribilis populations. But as far as I know, they doesnt come from the same population as the ones in Trop-Experience, but near the coast.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

*Histos*

Maybe our Colombian friends could provide some info on White Foot Histos, I have only seen a couple pics and think they are one of the most fantastic frogs in existence.
Kieth


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

*Histro*

Cesar
Send I few up I would like to get a closer look!!! 

Just kidding but those are some cool frogs.. Dan


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> White Foot Histos, I have only seen a couple pics and think they are one of the most fantastic frogs in existence.


I'll second that, the only thing I can think of that comes close are the red, orange and black Lehmanni. Not the normal banded morph, the ones that look like little glowing embers.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

No can do guys. Im in temprate NYC.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dane said:


> > White Foot Histos, I have only seen a couple pics and think they are one of the most fantastic frogs in existence.
> 
> 
> I'll second that, the only thing I can think of that comes close are the red, orange and black Lehmanni. Not the normal banded morph, the ones that look like little glowing embers.


Not sure i've seen those lehmanni....got a link to pics?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

This was the only place I had seen them. Seems to have gone down sometime in the past couple weeks. http://people.freenet.de/dendrobates/dendrobates-fotos.html


----------



## UtricSeb (May 11, 2006)

Until now, I am aware of 3 white legged frogs in the histrionicus group.

First is the one described as D.selvaticus, which you can see here:










Second, the white/blue histrionicus shown at http://www.tropical-experience.nl/articles_colombia2.php?menu=4&submenu=0


and third, the frog I started this topic with, where the white is more like a light blue










All of this forms come from different places in southwestern colombia.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Are these the ones Dane?




























I can't remember the site i found these at but if anybody knows i'd be glad to give credit to the owner. Very cool frogs.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Them's the ones.


----------



## UtricSeb (May 11, 2006)

Ohh, is that lehmanni a natural form?? Or is it a form obtained in captivity?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have been told that the frogs you posted pics of originally (with more red) are from a nearby population to the ones I posted a link to... like I originaly thought. Supposedly that population has a greater variability, so some individuals can be almost all white while others can have a lot more red. I am not sure how isolated these two populations are from each other, but to me they appear to be basically the same frog.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm not convienced those Lehmanni pictures are orignal. It looks like someone played with the contrast and brightness. It's most obvious in the last one Ron posted. I don't doubt they are amazong looking frogs, but I don't think those are accurate pictures of them.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I have recently seen these frogs (lehmanni??) in a German frog show for a whopping 1050 Euro a pair.. only one pair was on hand at the show and a pre-arranged sale was made.. These are simply amazing looking frogs.. The photos are a little out of focus and do not do these frogs justice.. D histrionicus are usually there as well.. Peter Keane, JungleWorld


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

sorry, but that frogs arent lehmanni,
are histrionicus from the coast in Cauca, near the terribilis locality. Yes, they have white finger tips, but that isnt specific to lehmanni, as not all banded frogs are lehmannis (see the blue banded histrionicus). D. lehmanni is a valid species mainly because their different toxins profile, with pumiliotoxins and lack of histrionicotoxins, and this one has histrionicotoxins, so its histrionicus.

you can call them "Quebrada Guangui morph" :wink:


----------



## atomic_gnar (May 11, 2005)

sorry to bring back an old thread but i was wondering if anyone has the original photo of the blue-red histrionicus? I thought i had it saved on my computer but i guess i was wrong?

Thanks


----------



## UtricSeb (May 11, 2006)

Hello.. I fixed the broken links, so you can now see the pictures again.


----------



## atomic_gnar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------

